# Looking for owners time in BVI Nov 16 - 23 approx



## syoffie (Sep 24, 2012)

We used to own a Moorings boat & want to take our kids sailing for my husbands 50th birthday. Very experienced sailors, would prefer at least a 42' monohull or a cat.


----------

